# Go team!!!!



## macdevster

I wasn't sure how to word the subject line to get people's attention.  I'm supposed to come up with something to contribute in Russian toward a banner that will cheer on our (Amercican) football team as they head to the state championship.  I have no idea what I would say.  Any suggestions?

Our team is called The Spartans.  Go Spartans?  Up with the Spartans?  

Help!


----------



## kitenok

A pretty typical Russian sports cheer is the simple "вперёд!" (forward!). "Вперёд, спартанцы!" (Forward, Spartans!) would include the literal translation of your team's name.


----------



## macdevster

Thanks!  That helps.


----------



## rusita preciosa

kitenok said:


> A pretty typical Russian sports cheer is the simple "вперёд!" (forward!). "Вперёд, Spartansспартанцы!" (Forward, Spartans!) would include the literal translation of your team's name.


 
You can also use “Spartans – чемпион(ы)!”

I would not translate the name of the team, it sounds bizarre.
(otherwise the old name of the Florida baseball team would have a cheer ”Вперёд, дьявльcкиe скаты!” )


----------



## macdevster

Yeah, I know it might sound bizarre, but I think it would LOOK cool.    And my Russian students would be able to "translate" for the non-Russian students, which makes them feel very cool as well.

Besides, how do Russians refer to the Spartans anyway?

Thanks for your input.  I like the "champion" suggestion!


----------



## rusita preciosa

macdevster said:


> Besides, how do Russians refer to the Spartans anyway?


kitenok is absolutely right, it is *спартанцы *(pl); *спартанeц* (sing)


----------



## kitenok

Macdevester, if you _do_ want to keep the whole thing in Russian, and you _don't_ want it to sound weird to Russians, then you could use a Russian sports team name that sounds very similar: Спартак (Spartak). The big trouble with that is that it doesn't actually mean "Spartans"...

Rusita, I'm a fan of the красные носки, so as far as I'm concerned the Florida team might as well be a bunch of дьявольcкиe скаты


----------



## rusita preciosa

Спартак = Spartacus (name) 

*<...>*


----------



## kingslide

my vote goes for "Вперёд, спартанцы!"

there is a footbal team, Spartacus Moscow (eng.spartak.com) think ahead if you want any reference to "Go ahead red meat fan hooligans!"

*rusita preciosa*, чемпион, мне кажется, тут не подойдёт, слишком похоже на кричалку, у студентов будет хихи по этому поводу


----------



## Grefsen

kitenok said:


> A pretty typical Russian sports cheer is the simple "вперёд!" (forward!).


Could I use "forward" as a cheer for an individual player too?  If so what would be the transliteration of "вперёд" and the phonetic pronunciation?

I'm going to see the Russian player Roman Pavlyuchenko play for the English club Tottenham tomorrow and if I'd like to yell something positive to him in Russian to let him know he has fans who support him here in California. 

Spasibo snova! 

(Thanks in advance)


----------



## morzh

Do I remember it wrong, or yelling "Шайбу!" was also used in soccer games (yest it is a hockey slogan, but in a humorous way?).

That would look good.


----------



## Grefsen

morzh said:


> Do I remember it wrong, or yelling "Шайбу!" was also used in soccer games (yest it is a hockey slogan, but in a humorous way?).


Spasibo!

Could someone please give me the transliteration of "Шайбу!" and the phonetic pronunciation?  (I'm in a hotel in San Francisco and the internet here is very slow and my access is limited.)

Spasibo snova!


----------



## morzh

Шайбу - Shaibu

("Шайба" is the hockey puck; "Шайбу" means "Go score us a goal, get the puck in!")


----------



## Grefsen

morzh said:


> Шайбу - Shaibu
> 
> ("Шайба" is the hockey puck; "Шайбу" means "Go score us a goal, get the puck in!")


Spasibo!

Is "shaw-boo" a possible pronunciation of "Шайбу" or would "shy-boo" be closer to the correct Russian pronunication?


----------



## morzh

Grefsen said:


> Spasibo!
> 
> Is "shaw-boo" a possible pronunciation of "Шайбу" or would "shy-boo" be closer to the correct Russian pronunication?



The latter. "Shy - boo!"


----------



## Grefsen

morzh said:


> The latter. "Shy - boo!"



Spasibo!!  

Could I also use "Davay Roman" as a shout for encouragement?


----------



## konung

Here is something less politically correct: "Это - Спарта!" (This is Sparta!) and then you can draw a boot kicking your opponents' mascot in the behind in the bottomless pit.


----------



## Saluton

Grefsen said:


> Could I also use "Davay Roman" as a shout for encouragement?


Yes.


----------

